# Hario Home Brewing Products



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our new line of Hario Home Brewing Products.

Over the course of next few days we will upload these fantastic products on our site. It is a must have product for every home!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/Hario%20coffee%20brewing


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

If you can get the double-walled fine filter French press at a reasonable price I will love you forever.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

emmm... can you point us to the right direction to who else sells this?

To my knowledge its not available in UK yet!

Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> If you can get the double-walled fine filter French press at a reasonable price I will love you forever.


I have one if these, but I bought it myself in Tokyo.

Even there, it's 40-50£.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess we're not talking about the same product. It's the Cafepresso here: http://hario.co.uk/products/coffee-press-double-walled-2-cup. I think I bought mine from Hasbean several (4?) years ago, but cracked a piece out of the rim - still works, but dangerous.

C


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm talking about this one.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

That looks good. How does it brew? The one I showed was good as it had an exceptionally fine metal filter; how is this one?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> That looks good. How does it brew? The one I showed was good as it had an exceptionally fine metal filter; how is this one?


All hario filters are the same - even the one for the cold water dipper is the same - just a smaller dia.

It brews ok, actually.

Admittedly, I need to get a little more face time with it as I have only had it a couple of weeks.

My other FP is a Bodum Kenya which I'm really familiar with.

I would say the kenya filters more fines - but the dia of the filter is smaller - I think overall the Hario is finer though - just more S/A for fines to get though.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Made some enquiries, Lets see If we are able to get few in

Anyone else interested?



Kyle548 said:


> I'm talking about this one.


----------

